# MyFi - no channels



## mash557 (Mar 26, 2008)

My daughter has a MyFi that has worked fine up until a couple weeks ago, now she can't get but about 5 stations. The antenna (magmount for car) went south and was replaced with a spare that I had and it seemed to pick up channels okay, but I didn't look any further than turning it on and getting a good signal. Her remote will turn the unit off, but not on. She checked the batteries in remote and changed them. Tried the refresh and no change. Is the unit toast or ??


----------



## ret26 (Dec 13, 2006)

I had a MYFI that worked fine for about one year then it began acting odd and kept erasing stored music. Then it would keep shutting itself off. I called tech support and I was basically told to throw it in the garbage because it wasnt worth repairing. I told them I wasnt going to keep buying 2-3 hundred dollar radios every year AND pay a subscription too & listen to the same commercials over and over so I cancelled. It was rough at first but I can live with it. I have $20 AM/FM radios that have lasted over 20 years.


----------

